# How do I change Return-Path in mutt?

## arvid_a

After two days of reading and editing, I thought I finally had fetchmail, sendmail, procmail and mutt set up properly. I was going to celebrate this by subscribing to some gentoo mailing lists, but it got my address wrong when it replied for confirmation.

It looks like the Return-Path header is wrong in the emails I send. It is "<loginname@my_smtpserver>" instead of my email, which has a different domain name. The "from" header is correct though, as well as everything else I can think of.

Does anyone know how to fix this?

----------

## psp

Hello,

In your muttrc:

```

set envelope_from="yes"

```

From the muttrc manpage (check your $sendmail as mentioned below):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>        envelope_from
> 
>               Type: boolean
> ...

 

Hope this helps.

----------

## arvid_a

That worked! Thank you!

----------

